# Najas flexilis--?



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

This beautifull plant I collected on a fishing trip to Wind Lake, Racine Cnty, WI. I have alot of it in my outdoor tank, but its covered in algae. I cleaned a bunch of it off as good as I could and put it in my 55gal. inside. My lochata loach and SAE's have been attacking it in vigor. It's almost clean now.
Anyone have knowledge of Najas Sp.can confirm?
Thanks
Steve T.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you're probably right. It looks like _N. flexilis_ to me too.

Did you ever get any flowers from your other stem plant?


----------

